# What else does GM have like the GTO?



## NateDog (Nov 21, 2005)

Once the GTO stops being produced this summer, what is gonna fill GM's void for a 30 something car with a ton of power and some nice refinements... 

i cant think of anything in GM's line that has a stick, 300+horses, and some luxuries for under 40 besides the goat...


----------



## PEARL JAM (Sep 6, 2005)

NateDog said:


> Once the GTO stops being produced this summer, what is gonna fill GM's void for a 30 something car with a ton of power and some nice refinements...
> 
> i cant think of anything in GM's line that has a stick, 300+horses, and some luxuries for under 40 besides the goat...


The Grand Prix GTP and the Monte Carlo SS sport a 300hp small block, but are FWD


----------



## NateDog (Nov 21, 2005)

True... they really need to get something to fill the gap thats gonna be created when the gto goes away... its gonna be a shame when this happens


----------



## PEARL JAM (Sep 6, 2005)

I agree. Well, when they canned the F-bodies after 2002, we had 0ne year,2003, without an affordable GM RWD muscle car. Maybee after 2006 we will see something nice again.:cool


----------



## Tom (Nov 1, 2004)

reality check.

They brought over 15000 GTOs for 2004 and had to practically give away about 7000 of them. 

They brought over 12000 GTOs for 2005, lost a bunch in a ship that went down, another bunch in a train wreck, and still had to give big incentives towards the end of the year.

I like my GTO, but the reality is the majority of they buying public, dont really care.


----------



## GOATGIRL (Feb 6, 2006)

Pontiac is going to have to do something...or change the slogan of "Pontiac...Driving Excitement"...You can't exactly have driving excitement without a car that can create that...


----------



## noz34me (Dec 15, 2005)

GOATGIRL said:


> Pontiac is going to have to do something...or change the slogan of "Pontiac...Driving Excitement"...You can't exactly have driving excitement without a car that can create that...


The Solstice is not a bad attempt at RWD, but Saturn is coming out with the "Skye"??? that looks a lot meaner (More like a XFire).

No comparison tho between these cars and the GTO; the pickins' are slim!


----------



## PEARL JAM (Sep 6, 2005)

Think there's any RWD V8 Pontiac future in that new "BETA" or "ZETA" (whetever it's called) platform?:cool


----------



## GOATGIRL (Feb 6, 2006)

PEARL JAM said:


> Think there's any RWD V8 Pontiac future in that new "BETA" or "ZETA" (whetever it's called) platform?:cool


I still say that they're thinking about bringing back the TA....if they were to do that it would be on that platform...


----------



## noz34me (Dec 15, 2005)

PEARL JAM said:


> Think there's any RWD V8 Pontiac future in that new "BETA" or "ZETA" (whetever it's called) platform?:cool


I half expect IF they do come back with the Camaro, there will be a Firebird in Pontiac's future. 

Conversely, if they ever bring back the Chevelle, maybe they will the GTO.


----------



## VQ35DE (Feb 20, 2005)

A ship went down with 2005's on it? I missed that, please fill me in on that news.


----------



## huskerGTO (May 8, 2005)

VQ35DE said:


> A ship went down with 2005's on it? I missed that, please fill me in on that news.


:agree


----------



## Wing_Nut (Mar 6, 2005)

Solstice with LS2.....For $24,999.


----------



## PEARL JAM (Sep 6, 2005)

Wing_Nut said:


> Solstice with LS2.....For $24,999.


That's about as safe as a V8 motorcycle!:willy:


----------



## V8INTERCEPTOR (Feb 22, 2006)

*My 2 cents*

I agree. Without the GTO, the only cars in 2007 I would even look at that I can afford would be the Mustang GT and the Monte Carlo SS. Thats it, because everything else that I like is too expensive such as the Mustang GT500, the Corvette, the Z06 Vette, the Ford GT, and the Viper. Slim pickins if your a V8 Muscle car guy. Hopefully in 08 Chevy and Pontiac will have something up their sleeve. But even then I am sure GM will mess it up some how. I am glad my lease doesn't run until the end of 08.


----------



## V8INTERCEPTOR (Feb 22, 2006)

*One more thing*

I also like the Dodge SRT Magnum and Charger SRT but they are both near 40 grand and the other problem is that they are four doors. A true muscle car only has 2 in my book.


----------



## b_a_betterperson (Feb 16, 2005)

Affordable RWD V8 options from GM: Zip now. Maybe the Camaro later -- but a Pontiac version is not guaranteed as GM is trying to cut down on badge engineered cars going forward.

Seriously? I'm thinking the Pontiac brand itself is doomed. Lutz let it slip last year that some GM brands, like Pontiac and Buick, were going to get the axe -- then backed off when their dealers went ballistic. 

The guy to watch is Mark LeNeve. He turned around Cadillac (if you think Cadillac has in fact been turned around). Now he runs all of GMNA marketing. He wants Pontiac, Buick and GMC stores to combine. That's because standalone stores will not survive on their own.

Don't think GM is going to come right out and kill a brand off like Oldsmobile. Way to expensive to buy franchisees out. What will happen instead is that the number of models will be reduced to the point where dealers aren't making money -- and will either fold or willingly merge with other stores.

BTW, check out the cover story on the current issue of Fortune. It's about how goofed up GM is. Good reading.


----------



## HoldenGTO (Nov 22, 2005)

VQ35DE said:


> A ship went down with 2005's on it? I missed that, please fill me in on that news.


:agree


----------



## PEARL JAM (Sep 6, 2005)

V8INTERCEPTOR said:


> I also like the Dodge SRT Magnum and Charger SRT but they are both near 40 grand and the other problem is that they are four doors. A true muscle car only has 2 in my book.


:agree :agree :agree :agree :agree


----------



## PEARL JAM (Sep 6, 2005)

b_a_betterperson said:


> He wants Pontiac, Buick and GMC stores to combine.


As far as I know, they are all combined. At least in my state,(SC).
McElveen Pontiac/Buick/GMC, Sentury Pontiac/Buick/GMC, ect.
If these nameplates are going to survive, GM is going to have to change their advertising methods. Their products are as good as everything else(except for the Aztek) they just need to get the word out.:cool


----------



## VQ35DE (Feb 20, 2005)

There is a Chevy/Buick dealer in my city.


----------



## jortegasr (Nov 4, 2005)

PEARL JAM said:


> As far as I know, they are all combined. At least in my state,(SC).
> McElveen Pontiac/Buick/GMC, Sentury Pontiac/Buick/GMC, ect.
> If these nameplates are going to survive, GM is going to have to change their advertising methods. Their products are as good as everything else(except for the Aztek) they just need to get the word out.:cool


:agree same here in TX
If they would have advertised the goat it would have sold a lot more. Everyone that I run into doesn't realize the goat is being made and then they are shocked when I tell them it has 400hp STOCK!


----------



## b_a_betterperson (Feb 16, 2005)

PEARL JAM said:


> As far as I know, they are all combined. At least in my state,(SC).
> McElveen Pontiac/Buick/GMC, Sentury Pontiac/Buick/GMC, ect.
> If these nameplates are going to survive, GM is going to have to change their advertising methods. Their products are as good as everything else(except for the Aztek) they just need to get the word out.:cool


Some are, some aren't. Yes, while domestic product is good -- the biggest problem is that a lot of people are biased because of the crap put out in the 70's and 80's.

Nationwide, GM's market share is less than 30%. In Northern California, it's less than 20% -- and dropping. And trends still start west and head east -- so it doesn't look good for domestics. 

That said, companies like Nissan and the Chrysler brand have been turned around -- and I'm hoping that GM and Ford do the same.


----------



## PEARL JAM (Sep 6, 2005)

b_a_betterperson said:


> That said, companies like Nissan and the Chrysler brand have been turned around -- and I'm hoping that GM and Ford do the same.


:agree (don't realy care about Ford, though!):cool


----------



## Dad's 05 GTO (Jul 5, 2005)

I agree with Tom about the majority of people don't care. If GM does nothing those who would have considered the GTO will stop at the Ford dealership and buy a Mustang. I was a 4 time Z28 owner (85, 90, 94, and 00) and when they stopped making the Z I honestly considered buying a Mustang Cobra...notice I said considered. Too loyal to GM to go there.


----------



## GM Kid (Mar 21, 2005)

My prediction: Zeta will go forward (now that it's been revived) and serve as the basis of a new Camaro, and then that same platform will give rise to a Pontiac of some sort. I suspect, though, that it won't be a Firebird twin--it'll be a GTO.

I've read that GM has already fast-tracked the Camaro by moving it ahead one model year (from '09 to '08, I believe). GM oversaturated the pony car market with both a Camaro and a Firebird as their counterweight to Ford's Mustang, so I think that if Pontiac is to get a rear wheel-drive performance car, it'll be more along the lines of a GT. A GTO would fit the bill.


----------



## huskerGTO (May 8, 2005)

I'm still wondering about the sunken treasures, down under...

....sounds like an Exxon Valdez of epic proportions....GTO's!!!!!


----------



## Hegulator (Feb 22, 2006)

You know, the more I hear about the GTO being very one-of-a-kind-ish, the more I want to go outside and give mine a hug


----------



## BlownGTO (Dec 9, 2005)

huskerGTO said:


> I'm still wondering about the sunken treasures, down under...
> 
> ....sounds like an Exxon Valdez of epic proportions....GTO's!!!!!


:agree :agree :agree :confused :confused :confused :confused :confused


----------



## powerman_dsr (Feb 27, 2006)

Too bad they dont brig in UTE from Austrailia


----------



## BigNick (Jan 7, 2005)

Cadillac makes the CTS-V. It has rear-drive, available 6-speed and the 400HP LS2 engine. It costs more than a base Corvette ($51K before options). You get two extra doors, seating for one more person, and a lot of extra luxury for that extra $18K above GTO sticker.


----------



## Stephen Hopkins (Feb 6, 2006)

If I had the money and needed the back seat the CTS-V is what I would go with. If I had the money and could get away without the back seat I would get a Vette. If I wanted alot of power, back seat, great styling, and something not everyone and their brother has I'd go with a GTO... oh wait... I did


----------

